# Terrier Rally Today!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Traveling to dog events with dog friends...that is the life I'm working toward!


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Sounds like fun! Do you find terriers generally do well in agility?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a fun trip. One of my trainers has a cairn - cute little dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One of the Cairns has a MACh and my friend who has always had Wheatens has had a MACh as well, so yes.


And I generally don't have much affinity for terriers, but I like Cairns since they remind me of The Wizard of Oz.


The Cairn club has something similar to Versatility in Poodles and so the lady with the MACh Cairn asked if I could fit in a CGC and novice tricks test for her before they go out to Colorado. We set it up for next Friday morning. I am sure it will go much better than the CGC test I gave today for someone who has been training all on her own. I trained Javelin for his CGC on my own, but I had already done it with Lily plus he already had his rally novice when we CGC tested.


----------

